# Giải đáp trang trí phòng khách nhỏ 10m2 2001



## Dung Thủy (22/10/21)

Giải đáp trang trí phòng khách nhỏ 10m2 2001
Rất nhiều người vẫn đang phải chịu cảnh sống trong các căn nhà chật hẹp. Dưới đây là một vài gợi ý về cách trang trí phòng khách nhỏ 10m2 dành cho các bạn.

Mục lục [Ẩn]
•    1. Một vài lưu ý khi thiết kế trang trí phòng khách nhỏ 10m2:
•    2. 7 Mẫu thiết kế phòng khách nhỏ 10m2 phổ biến:
1. Một vài lưu ý khi thiết kế trang trí phòng khách nhỏ 10m2:
•    Nên bố trí phòng khách ngay cạnh cửa chính, tạo điều kiện đón nhận được nhiều ánh sáng tự nhiên. Đây cũng là vị trí “vàng” trong cách trang trí phòng khách đẹp chuẩn phong thủy, giúp không gian thêm thông thoáng.
Cách trang trí phòng khách nhỏ 10m2 là nên bố trí nội thất đơn giản và khoa học. Không nên trang trí quá nhiều vật dụng với kích thước và màu sắc khác nhau.




Nên chọn những mẫu phòng khách liền bếp đẹp
 đồ nội thất hình thiết kế phòng khách đẹp có bàn thờ
•    khối có kích thước phù hợp, tạo sự hài hòa và thống nhất cho căn phòng. Ngoài ra, sơn tường màu sáng hoặc trung tính sẽ tạo ra không gian mở cho phòng khách nhỏ. 
•    Đồng thời, lựa chọn bàn ghế có hình dáng chữ L hoặc chữ nhật để tối ưu diện tích. Chất liệu sofa nên làm bằng nỉ, gỗ hoặc da để tạo thêm điểm nhấn cho căn phòng.
•    Có thể thiết kế phòng khách liên thông với phòng bếp hoặc phòng ăn. Tạo không gian rộng và thoáng cho tổng diện tích mặt sàn.
2. 7 Mẫu thiết kế phòng khách nhỏ 10m2 phổ biến:
2.1. Phòng khách 10m2 cho chung cư mini
•    Phòng khách nhỏ cho chung cư mini cần thiết kế hiện đại và đặc biệt khoa học trong di chuyển để tạo không gian sinh hoạt tốt nhất.
•    Thiết kế phong cách tối giản cũng rất thích hợp với các căn hộ chung cư mini này. Chỉ bẳng một bộ ghế sofa vưới thiết kế đơn giản và một chiếc bàn trà là bạn có thể bố trí cẩn thận cho căn phòng khách 10m2 của mình rồi. Bên cạch đó bạn cũng có thể trang trí thêm một số vật dụng khác để đảm bảo sự tiện nghi cho căn phòng của mình.
•    Với thiết kế hiện đại pha chút tân cổ điển tạo cho không gian một nét ấn tượng đầy phá cách. Việc trang trí phòng khách nhỏ 10m2 với bộ sofa cho chung cư nhỏ và một chiếc ghế đơn làm cho không gian trở nên song trọng nhưng cũng không chiếm quá nhiều diện tích.
•    Bên cạnh đó là cách vận dụng màu sắc và ánh sáng tạo nên một căn phòng luôn ngập tràn ánh sáng. Việc vận dụng một chiếc gương tròn làm điểm nhấn là một ý tưởng thông minh vô cùng.
2.2. Phòng khách 10m2 màu xanh tươi mới
•    Màu xanh luôn được xem là một tông màu đặc biệt mang lại cảm giác thân thiện và thư giản nhất cho con người.
•    Việc vận dụng màu xanh trong thiết kế phòng khách được rất nhiều người yêu thích, đặc biệt là trang trí phòng khách 10m2 nhỏ hẹp thì màu xanh có tác dụng làm thông thoáng và giảm cảm giác ngột ngạt cho không gian.
•    Mẫu phòng khách nhỏ 10m2 này chọn màu xanh lá già làm tông amuf chính cho nội thất và tường, kết hợp với các tông màu nhẹ nhàng như trắng và xám, nâu gỗ của sàn tạo nên một căn phòng mát lạnh và thư giản ngay khi bước vào.
2.3. Dùng thiết kế mở cho phòng khách 10m2:
•    Bằng mẫu phòng khách liền bếp đẹp (nơi cũng được coi là không gian sinh hoạt chung) bạn vô hình chung có thể mở rộng không gian phòng khách lên gấp bội và hơn hết còn làm cho không gian trở nên phong cách hơn rất nhiều.
•    Vách ngăn phòng khách nhà cấp 4 là một ví dụ điển hình cho giải pháp này, cùng một không gian nhưng nếu muốn bạn có thể phân chia không gian bằng cách chọn sơn màu tường và thảm để phân chia khu vực phòng khách và bếp.
2.4. Phòng khách nhỏ thông ra cửa lớn ban công
•    Một giải pháp đầy thú vị giúp bạn mở rộng hay ăn gian diện tích cho cách bài trí phòng khách nhỏ 10m2 đó chính là chọn đặt phòng khách tại vị trí thông ra ban công.
•    Việc thiết kế nội thất phòng khách chung cư đơn giản thông ra ban công có thể vô hinh chung biến diện tích ban công nhà bạn góp phần tăng diện tích của phòng khách nhỏ lên nhiều.
•    Để đạt được hiệu quả tối đa thì bạn cần thiết kế cửa ra ban công là cửa kính trong để co thể nhìn thấy được không gian bên ngoài khi nhìn từ phòng khách và tận dụng ánh sáng tự nhiên một cách tối đa.
•    Tuy nhiên, hãy bố trí cho chiếc cửa này một bộ rèm, những chiếc rèm đa năng có thể điều hướng ánh sáng càng tốt để phòng những ngày ánh sáng quá gắt
2.5. Phòng khách trang trí nội thất hình khối
•    Mẫu thiết kế phòng khách nhỏ 10m2 bằng nội thất hình khối giúp căn phòng được sắp xếp khoa học và gọn gàng. Để tạo điểm nhấn cho căn phòng nhưng không phá vỡ kết cấu, bạn có thể treo một bức tranh sáng màu với họa tiết tương tự.
2.6 Phòng khách sử dụng gương 
•    Sử dụng gương là một ý tưởng không tồi, giúp mở rộng diện tích phòng khách nhỏ. Tuy nhiên, nên sử dụng gương tròn trang trí với kích thước không quá lớn, tránh phạm điều cấm trong phong thủy, nhất là khi bố trí phòng khách nhà cấp 4.
•    Gương không những giúp căn phòng thêm bừng sáng, mà còn là vật dụng tạo điểm nhấn thú vị.
2.7. Phòng khách nhỏ thiết kế hiện đại
•    Trang trí phòng khách 10m2 theo phong cách hiện đại, giúp bố cục không gian thêm gọn gàng. Đan xen giữa những mảng sơn trung tính là mảng sơn cam, tạo vẻ đẹp tươi mới, năng động.
•    Đồ nội thất được bài trí khóa học, với các công năng hiện đại, thường là các mẫu sofa gỗ cho phòng khách 10m2 làm từ gỗ tự nhiên sáng màu.
Vậy là quý khácha đã nắm được cách trang trí phòng khách nhỏ 10m2 rồi. Để được tư vấn kĩ hơn vui lòng inbox Nội thất Dung Thủy để được trợ giúp.


----------

